# Java USB / Webcam



## sivilskurk (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

I'm trying to use my old Creative webcam with a Java server application that grabs images from the cam, and sends them to a client.

I downloaded macam:
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/
and installed the universal webcam driver.
The camera works fine with the macam application, but I have problems finding it with other apps.

I have downloaded Java Media Framework from sun:
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/index.jsp
and run jmfinit and jmfregistry, but it doesn't find any video capturing devices (only for sound).

When I use Apple's USB Prober I get this error message from the Logger when I connect the camera:
"AppleUSBHub[0x1aabe00]::SetPortFeature got error (e00002ed) to DoDeviceRequest"

I'm not sure, but I think I have a problem with the driver.

I'm also interested in a package for general USB programming, something like jUSB from jusb.sourceforge.net, but for OSX.  

Is there anyone who can help me with this one? 


Thanks in advance...


----------

